# What a disappointment - how tall is the designer?



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've been on the prowl to day for a new van,and we were looking for one with an end lounge. Found the Autocruise Starspirit.
Shock horror such a cramped cab. I'm 6'3" and the additional storage shelf was in my line of sight,I had to squeeze myself to get in and there was no seat adjustment. Such a shame because evrything else was superb-sorry Swift. 
How tall is the person who designed it?
I am mortified it was near the top of my list Sorry Swift
Going to look at some A class models instead.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

you think you got troubles, I'm 6'8" and I cant get through most of the doors without ducking, let alone se me way round. 
do agree tho' about the designers, maybe they're all ex jockeys or summat. :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Compared to you guys I'm tiny at 6ft 2ins but I too found problems in our prowl round dealers over the weekend.

Starting from the front.

I'm not keen on the cassette blinds on screens as they remove the top inch or so of the screen (and in my experience fall apart, but that's a different story). This combined with swivels adding one to two inches of height mean that your posture is compromised on a lot of vans.

Curtains IMHO are a better solution and are fine if the track is fixed above the windscreen on the cab headlining. Our current van has the track fitted about 2ins above the screen edge and it passes behind the sun visor. This means that when you deploy the curtain you have to deploy the visor, but that's no big deal. Yesterday I noticed in some Autosleepers that the curtain track was fitted to the edge of the cab/windscreen on 'stalks' so it ran around the windscreen about an inch below the top, almost as much in line of sight as the blind cassette. Not good and looking like a potential forehead slicer in an accident.

Then we found that all Fiat/Peugeots with a washroom immediately behind the driver were out because the seat couldn't be extended back far enough. Oddly those based on the Ford Transit had loads of rearward adjustment. I suspect it's because the furniture is fitted up the the chassis floor member between cab and hab and the Ford seat happens to be positioned further forward compared to the X2/50. It certainly knocks a lot of rear lounge vans straight out of the frame for us.

Then there were the showers. 

It's bad enough that designers seem to think that most motorhomers are skin and bone, which they're patently not, but I lost count of the number of showers where my head rubbed the roof. I suppose that with a mat/board to stand on and a ventilator above, the distance between the two is reduced considerably. In one van when I bent over to touch my shoe as a sort of trial, my rear and shoulders wedged against the sides of the circular shower and when I stood straight the roof rubbed my head and the shower head poked in my eye. I know most people say they rarely use the shower in a van but it seems fashion is definitely winning over function in this area.

It's daft that converters are losing sales to so many slightly larger people by dint of such sillinesses.

Andy


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I suppose that it has to be looked at from the point of view of pleasing the majority within the confines (no pun intended) of designing something where space is at a premium.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

What those designers seem to forget DD is that motorhomes tend to be purchased by couples. 

In our case Mrs SDA redresses the 'average' as she's just 5ft 2ins of pocket rocket. However althugh none of the issues would affect her personally she isn't going to suggest we buy a van with any of them because of the probs for me. 

Somewhere in that is a complicated formula for designers that should make them realise that they need to design for a larger than average 
person because the csmaller people aren't the limiting factor in the purchase decisions and can therefore be, to some extent, discounted.

However, speaking up for 'littlies' I will say there are occasional problems for Mrs SDA in seeing or reaching into distant roof lockers.

Andy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the same problem in most of the Swift Bolero's and sisters. I am 6 foot but cannot stand below the Heki in most of them. 
Never had a caravan that low, there is no excuse in a motorhome.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Andy

We're back to the new model Autosleepers Nuevo then _(among several other makes/models I'm sure)_ and assuming one of the layouts suits you (there are two options).

The X/250 for all its (alleged :roll: ) faults has a really comfy driving position with plenty of seat adjustment. I'm 6' 3" and can even pull the seat forward a bit on a long journey when I want to change my driving position.

I can stand up straight in the hab area, and only just brush the crankup winder with what little hair I have left.

I can't touch both ends of the bed at once with feet and head - and what a luxury that is for a longshanks!!!

The lavvy is not so good, but easily manageable. Sitting down is a bit cramped, but the swivelly bog seat helps a lot. The shower compartment is no problem at all, and quite spacious for what is quite a small van.

Call in for a cuppa and a browse. It's one of the best we have found - maybe because the designer is the same height as me. _(He really is - I've met him.)_

Cheers


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Shock horror such a cramped cab. I'm 6'3" and the additional storage shelf was in my line of sight,I had to squeeze myself to get in and there was no seat adjustment. .


You think you have problems being tall? Try being wide and then you will really know the meaning of cramped.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> Shock horror such a cramped cab. I'm 6'3" and the additional storage shelf was in my line of sight,I had to squeeze myself to get in and there was no seat adjustment.


Presumably the cab height is governed by what Fiat or Peugeot provide ?
Were the seats on swivels ? That will make them higher and they will not adjust up or down. Ours ( on Fiat X250) has very good seat adjustment in other areas but, because of the swivel, will not go up and down. You could ask them to remove that and the seat will be considerably lower.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> I've been on the prowl to day for a new van,and we were looking for one with an end lounge. Found the Autocruise Starspirit.
> Shock horror such a cramped cab. I'm 6'3" and the additional storage shelf was in my line of sight,I had to squeeze myself to get in and there was no seat adjustment. Such a shame because evrything else was superb-sorry Swift.
> How tall is the person who designed it?
> I am mortified it was near the top of my list Sorry Swift
> Going to look at some A class models instead.


Biggy,

Try the Stargazer which is virtually the same size but with end kitchen. Then you can adjust the seat back because there's no wardrobe wall in the way.

Then

(and here comes the clever bit)

As Autocruise have made some Tempo and Rhythms on Fiat instead of the usual Peugeot you specify you want your Stargazer on a Fiat base as well. Then the horrible little overcab shelf thingey will magically disappear.

Sorted

Jobs a good 'un.

Andy


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The reduction in vision was caused by additional storage fitted by the convertors. Initial viewing indicated that it would be difficult to remove as it contained part of the support structure for the blinds which were very neatly installed in trim on the A pillars. As for removing the seat swivel why buy a vehicle and remove half the fittings? The use I put my vehicle to neccessitates the use of the cab seating. I was also specifically looking for an end lounge for the same reason. Also these additional structures made it difficult to enter and exit the cab.
Not so very long ago end lounges were the bees knees now they have fallen out of favour. My wife wants a new vehicle and not S/H.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> The reduction in vision was caused by additional storage fitted by the convertors. Initial viewing indicated that it would be difficult to remove as it contained part of the support structure for the blinds which were very neatly installed in trim on the A pillars. As for removing the seat swivel why buy a vehicle and remove half the fittings? The use I put my vehicle to neccessitates the use of the cab seating. I was also specifically looking for an end lounge for the same reason. Also these additional structures made it difficult to enter and exit the cab.
> Not so very long ago end lounges were the bees knees now they have fallen out of favour. My wife wants a new vehicle and not S/H.


We know what you mean about the end lounge biggy, we'd love one too.

The only thing I can suggest is look for a Tranny based end longer as you'll get more rearward adjustment on the seat and no overscreen storage thing.

I know Autoslippers do two end longers on the Tranny, the Ascot and the Wilton.

Andy


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Try a European motorhome. The Dutch and Germans are very tall.

You must be very young as we shrink with age !! Something to look forward to in your case  

Maddie


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Shrinkage with age is due to osteoporosis,something I wouldn't wish to look forward to. My current vehicle is a Hymer and so will my next now!
Although end lounges do not seem to be in their range anymore


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't wish that upon anybody either, Bigfoot but sometimes you have to laugh about something. I have had radiotherapy and chemotherapy and still make jokes about it. I have shrunk a bit through those treatments !!
If you can't laugh, life will be very hard.

Maddie


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pusser, I am afflicted with both height and width. In fact another inch or so, and I shall be spheroid.

8O :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> Pusser, I am afflicted with both height and width. In fact another inch or so, and I shall be spheroid.
> 
> 8O :wink:


If I wear a striped T shirt, I look like an Easter Egg.

If I were to wear chef's trousers, I would look like Humpty Dumpty, assuming the chef let me have his trousers of course.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You're lucky, ( in monty python voice)

I have my trousers made ny Mohammed the tent maker.





you're turn


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> I've been on the prowl to day for a new van,and we were looking for one with an end lounge. Found the Autocruise Starspirit.
> Shock horror such a cramped cab. I'm 6'3" and the additional storage shelf was in my line of sight,I had to squeeze myself to get in and there was no seat adjustment. Such a shame because evrything else was superb-sorry Swift.
> How tall is the person who designed it?
> I am mortified it was near the top of my list Sorry Swift
> Going to look at some A class models instead.


Do you mean the plastic shelf in the Cab area?If so we have no choice as that comes with all Peugeot's but funnily enough not on a Fiat so if you cant find what you want than order the Starspirit on a Fiat.Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Do you mean the plastic shelf in the Cab area?If so we have no choice as that comes with all Peugeot's but funnily enough not on a Fiat so if you cant find what you want than order the Starspirit on a Fiat.Peter.


You may find it's not as bad as it first appears.

When I went to finalise the order for mine (Peugeot based) I specified the removal of the shelf as a condition of purchase.

As delivery day approached, an embarrassed dealer rang me and explained that removing the shelf was a lot more difficult than it appeared, and would inevitably leave the cab roof looking less than pristine.

The upshot of this was a quick visit, whereupon said dealer was quite willing to release me from the contract if I really couldn't live with it, but asked me to try it first.

This I did, and in fact it's not bad at all. It seems at first to loom menacingly over your head, but after a very short time I stopped even noticing it - I mean a mile or two on the test drive!! Since then we have found the shelf to be extremely useful!!

If it really is bad, the best option is to lower the seat - though if your chosen van has ISRI seats fitted this is not so easy either. A different seat option could have been arranged for me, with a seat lowering kit from Tec Seating. I'm pleased now that I didn't take that option as I'm very satisfied with the X/250 cab - and not at all unhappy with the rest of it, in spite of the various "***** gates"

Sorry to drivel on, but this is important to tall people.

Hope this helps.


----------

